# Leaking CP100



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

I need to help a friend with a leaky valve. The top section has been replaced including the solenoid. I suspect there may be a plugged passage somewhere.

Any suggestions of where to look and/or what is most likely causing what I am assuming to be a pretty slight leak but a leak, never-the-less.

Thanks.


----------

